# Internetbetrug



## Heinz-Dieter Drescher (23 März 2013)

Warum unternimmt der Gesetzgeber nichts gegen diese Abzockfirmen?
Es ist doch ein Leichtes, bei Internetabos wie von den Betrügern eröffnet einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Jedes Abo sollte durch persönliche Unterschrift bestätigt werden. Der Weg:

Kunde schließt ein ABO ob ein betrügerisches oder normales ab. Der Händler sendet einen Vertrag
der zu unterschreiben und zurück zu senden ist.
Hier hat der Kunde seine Einwilligung zu dem Vertrag gegeben und muss zahlen.
Die Kosten sind gering im gegensatz zum Gewinn. Brief-- Umschlag   /Rückumschlag und Porto ca
5,00 €. So würden Gerichte weniger beansprucht und die Betrüger ihrer Grundlage beraubt.
Heinz-Dieter Drescher


----------



## Goblin (23 März 2013)

> Warum unternimmt der Gesetzgeber nichts gegen diese Abzockfirmen


 
Weil sie es nicht wollen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 März 2013)

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt jede Amazon-Bestellung, was ja auch ein Vertrag darstellt wenn Amazon die Bestellung durchführt, erst vorher noch per Unterschrift schriftlich bestätigen wollen.

War da nicht auch mal was von einer "Ministerin" mit einer Pizza-Bestellung die Rede, die man erst schriftlich bestätigen solle, damit diese rechtsverbindlich wird?


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 März 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> War da nicht auch mal was von einer "Ministerin" mit einer Pizza-Bestellung die Rede, die man erst schriftlich bestätigen solle, damit diese rechtsverbindlich wird?


Genau! Die "Justizzypresse"! Lang lang ists her - und man betrügt immer noch.......


> Zypries lehnt dies bislang ab, weil man dann auch jede telefonische Pizza-Bestellung schriftlich bestätigen müsse. Dieses Argument hält der vzbv jedoch für unsinnig. Schließlich sei es ein Unterschied, ob das Telefon ungewollt klingelt oder ob man selber aktiv zum Hörer greift, um ein Abendessen zu ordern.


Heise - Artikel vom Juli 2008


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Heise - Artikel vom Juli 2008
> 
> 
> > Dieses Argument hält der vzbv jedoch für unsinnig.


..ich auch! Da könnte man auch alle Smartphones beim Beschwerdeamt gleich mit abgeben - wäre der gleiche Schwachfug!


----------

